# apache22 from packages, php5 wants DSO support. Is reinstall avoidable?



## Mattias (Jan 26, 2011)

I've installed apache22 from packages (pkg_add -r) from inside a jail on 8.1-RELEASE, that went really smooth except from a warning about existing Perl (perl-x_3) not being the same version as Apache's dependancy (perl-x_1).

Now I want to install php5 from ports (since the version from packages don't come with the Apache module). There were no problem with the make build, but make install stalls immediately with following message:

```
/usr/local/sbin/apxs: not found
[I][...a couple of lines related to the above...][/I]
===> php5-5.3.5 : Your apache does not support DSO modules.
[I][...a couple of lines related to the above...][/I]
```

So from this I take Apache from packages wasn't caompiled with DSO support, and/or this *apxs* is needed. How do one know which features packages was compiled with?

In ports/www/apache22/files there's a patch file called *patch-support__apxs.in*. Can I use that patch in someway to avoid reinstalling Apache from ports? (server's on a 600Mhz :beergrin)

And... If I must reinstall Apache from ports, can I make the results from 'make build' portable to an other jail/FreeBSD installation (or make a package with the options I need)?

Any direction is much appreciated!


----------



## Mattias (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh.. I just noticed that I _have_ /usr/local/sbin/apxs, but I can't run it:

```
$ cd /usr/local/sbin/
$ ./apxs
./apxs: Command not found.
```

Hmmm, curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Mattias (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm really sorry to spam like this... Just don't want anyone digging around too much, or wasting energy giving redundant info.

Existing version of Perl is 5.10.1_1, Apache wants 5.10.1_3 (I mixed the two in first post). the server starts fine anyway.

I found the /var/db/pkg/ dir and all the + files (+COMMENT, +CONTENT etc). That's nice, but probably accessible from some ports/packages manager?

The man page for apxs says that it requires mod_so, *httpd -l* shows mod_so.c among others.

The error message comes from ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk. It finds apxs, but can't determine a prefix or something (${APXS_PREFIX}).

Now I'm stuck.


----------



## Mattias (Feb 22, 2011)

For the sake of closure; my solution was to remove the affected packages and rebuild them from ports instead (simple but time consuming).
Still believe the problem could be solved with some minor hacking though.


----------

